# Impossibile leggere qualsiasi carattere in Skype [RISOLTO]

## rfcp78

Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti i partecipanti di questo forum.

Vengo subito al mio problema.

Ho emerso l'altro giorno skype e tutto è andato a buon fine. Quando però ho aperto dal menù di Gnome l'applicazione, ho notato che non mi appariva alcun carattere, ma solo una sequela infinita di quadratini senza un'apparente logica. Anche aprendo la chat succede la stessa cosa: sempre e solo quadrati.

La cosa strana è che quando invece apro skype da superutente con "su", il programma appare con tutti i suoi caratteri normali, senza quindi figurare alcun quadrato o altra figura geometrica di sorta. Forse tutto ciò è dovuto a un problema di "localizzazione"? 

Aggiungo anche un'altra nota. Insieme a skype emerge mi ha compilato anche qt-core, etc. Tra questi ci sono anche qt-designer e linguist (si trova nel menu di gnome sotto la voce programmazione). Entrambi questi programmi appaiono senza caratteri nella stessa modalità in cui si trova skype; inoltre, come quest'ultimo, se li faccio partire da superutente appaiono nella codifica dei caratteri normale. 

Posto ora alcune informazioni che forse possono servire: 

da emerge --info:

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-AMD_Sempron-tm-_2200+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

e da locale:

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

Inoltre, prima di compilare, ho abilitato, oltre a quelle di default, tra le "dipendenze" di skype, solo la seguente use in /etc/portage/package.use:

x11-libs/qt-gui nas

Cosa devo fare per far sì che skype abbia i caratteri "normali" anche da utente normale?

Ho cercato nel forum di gentoo sia in italiano che in inglese, oltre a cercare tutto il possibile anche su google, ma non ho trovato nessuna soluzione a questo problema.

Grazie, e spero che mi possiate aiutare.  :Smile: 

P.S. Ho provato anche, tenendo aperto skype da superuser come riferimento, a controllare se era abilitata la lingua italiana e non qualche lingua orientale. Ma niente, era la lingua italiana ad essere abilitata.Last edited by rfcp78 on Mon Jul 19, 2010 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Benvenuto  :Smile: 

Come prima idea mi verrebbe da rispondere che il problema sta nei font, ma considerando il fatto che startando i programmi da root funzionano tranquillamente.....

----------

## rfcp78

Buongiorno!   :Smile: 

Vuol dire forse che dovrei mettere apposto il set di caratteri a livello utente?

Gli altri programmi funzionano perfettamente da utente normale: i caratteri sono nella loro condizione normale. Mi sono letto tutto il manuale di gentoo e tutta la documentazione  rigurdo la localizzazione e utf-8. Lo so che non è un grande problema, lo so che esistono altri programmi open-source migliori di skype (che purtroppo sono costretto ad usare!), etc, ma non voglio bootare su un'altro sistema operativo GNU/Linux che ho installato sul disco (Debian, Ubuntu, etc): vorrei usare skype su gentoo e da utente normale. Come agire riguardo questo?

Grazie per la vostra disponibilità. e scusatemi se forse il mio problema non è così importante.

----------

## rfcp78

Scusate, ma ho risolto.

Aveva ragione ago88: bastava andare a guardare il set di caratteri. Io avevo settato terminus per tutti i programmi. Questo set, però, non lo "leggeva" skype. Perciò, appena ho modificato il set di caratteri (su Monospace ad esempio), i caratteri di skype sono apparsi.

Grazie tante per la dritta (che io non avevo capito   :Smile:  ). Spero di non aver fatto la figura dell' u-tonto    :Very Happy: 

Vi ringrazio.

Ciao!   :Smile: 

----------

## ago

figurati  :Smile: 

Ricorda di mettere il tag risolto, come da linee guida  :Wink: 

----------

